# will a ca18det fit into a datsun 240z?



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

yep....
would this be an original and faurly painless swap? thinking rear wheel drive silvia motor....? 
would you attempt this boost boy or you other rear wheel drive CA experts?
its gotta be easuer than the ford V8 or chevy small block in these cars...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

From what I've seen, 240Z guys prefer to but an RB20DET engine in. Requires some fabrication but it's not too hard. I'd bet the CA18DET would fit nicely.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

ill move this out to the right section so youll have a couple more ideas ....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

http://hybridz.org


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

The easiest thing to do IMO is get a complete 280zx turbo engine and drop it in. It bolts right on with no mods needed. There's also alot of parts you can get for it. Z car parts


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

*you could do an rb series....*

not sure on price of the silvia morot, but rb26det is like 3500 to
4500 for the whole front clip, you can do a rb 26dett for about 6000! 
talk 'bout fast and thr furiest, it would deffinately have some hair on it!


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

WMengineering said:


> *its gotta be easuer than the ford V8 or chevy small block in these cars... *


It's not necessarily easier since the V8 swap has been done since the 70s and is well documented. Parts such as motor mount are also readily available. The ca18det will definitely fit, you would just have to do all the engineering for the conversion since it is not a common swap. If you wanted to use a SR20det instead, there have been more people doing this swap recently and more help may be available for you.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think it will have any problem fitting, but this is a rather odd engine choice which not too many people do.I would go with the RB because it fits and it would be kinda cool to keep it inline 6,plus using a 4 might make it back heavy since the 240 is about a perfect 50/50 weight distribution from the factory.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

you can fit nearly anything in a Z. like a mopar drag engine for instance.


----------

